# EU6500i oil change screw up



## TONASKET (Jan 31, 2013)

Went to change the oil on my 6500 today and without thinking used a 1/2" socket to get the drain plug out. 
It uses a 12 mm and I rounded the drain plug where nothing would grab the plug. I tried pliers which made it worse but finally figured out to take the black heat shield off which is held with 5 bolts (10mm) and was able to grab the drain plug with a 12mm socket. With this heat shield off it exposed about another 1/3 of the drain plug bolt.
I have always kept a spare drain plug and a few washers handy in my parts draw and glad I did. 
Maybe this will help some one else that has this problem.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Even though Honda is Japanese, you'd think they'd use SAE to make it easy. Of course, almost all manufacturers use metric now.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just wish everybody had gone to metric back in the 70's.


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Well, each to their own. Personally, I prefer SAE.


----------

